
Show HN: Survey - Interactive prompts in Go with full Windows support - AlecAivazis
https://github.com/AlecAivazis/survey
======
carterdea
I've used this for an internal bootstrapping script and it was great. Super
nice API and it looks better than any prompts I've attempted building on my
own.

------
stonebraker
this is awesome. great work :)

